
It’s not just what you eat, it’s when you eat it - blnqr
https://scitechdaily.com/intermittent-fasting-improves-health-without-altering-the-bodys-core-clock/
======
blnqr
I have wondered about this for a long time. Seems like I hear a lot of
anecdotal hyping of intermittent fasting, but this is the first study I've
seen on oscillations of metabolites and genes.

